# Kelley Bees!



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so happy with Kelley's Bees. On Monday, my bees swarmed but I caught them. On Wednesday, the new hive arrived. Whew! Now I just have to get it painted so I can give the bees a real home! 

Kudos to Walter Kelley Bees!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Walter T. Kelley Co. is one of the largest, and in my opinion, the best supply house in the business. I have dealt with them for over 30 years and have never had an unresolved problem,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I havn't been doing busness with them as long as Iddee. They are the first company I delt with and knew nothing about what I needed. They set me up with out any of the useless stuff I would never need. I find there frames to be the easest to assemble as well as being the least expencive.
I bought a wax melter with their tag on it at an auction sale. When I asked them if they had a users manual they sent me one free of charge. Then a couple years latter I bought a used 3d hand extractor with their tag on it and they again sent me free of charge a owners manual.
They are the first company I order from when I need some thing. Mann lake is second.

Better Bee would have to give me stuff free and pay the shipping for me to have stuff from them.

 Al


----------

